
Generator that outputs Countries data in various formats (written in React.js) - pericd
https://echobehind.wordpress.com/2015/11/10/using-react-for-an-open-source-generator-of-custom-countries-data/
======
pericd
Few years ago, I have written and published an open source generator that
exports Countries data in various formats (MySQL, CSV, YAML, FireBird, XML,
JSON).

Today, I have finally finished the process of rewriting that app into React.

Feel free to use it and contribute to it.

